# Cutting fan leaves



## buddog (Feb 3, 2010)

Was watching marijuana Inc. on the tube tonight and in this one seen it show this grower cutting some of the fan leaves half off . From the end of the leave to the middle . Would this be the same thing as just removing the whole leave to let more light down to the lower part of the plant .Or is there another reason??????????


----------



## the chef (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm guessing that was clones they were doing to promote root growth. Some growers do it to prome bud growth but i personaly feel it's a bad idea. The fan leaves soak up the light and put it valuable goodies towards bud developement. Just my opinion.


----------



## Hick (Feb 4, 2010)

buddog said:
			
		

> Was watching marijuana Inc. on the tube tonight and in this one seen it show this grower cutting some of the fan leaves half off . From the end of the leave to the middle . Would this be the same thing as just removing the whole leave to let more light down to the lower part of the plant .Or is there another reason??????????


those leaves are _THE_ energy resource for plants. Removing upper leaves, to allow for light to lower portions is non-productive. More leaves, closer to the light source = more photosynthesis. 


> I'm guessing that was clones they were doing to promote root growth.


... to inhibit/reduce transpiration...


----------



## buddog (Feb 4, 2010)

thanks guys were on the same page. but did not no about the root growth. just gos to show the things u can learn here at mp


----------

